# Sips and vepro



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 21, 2009)

yo there.

So another question here...is SIPS (last version) supposed to work well in k3.5+
and vepro?

I reloaded a older project setup that had alot of sips stuff in it...but i opened them in VEPRO this time, and k3.5 (no 4 yet)

Maaan, theres so many stuck notes and irregularities, i cant use this at all, or play back the arrangement --- kinda annoying .

Whats the deal?
Does this work for anyone else?

IN GENERAL ...k3.5 Does not seem to like sips much, and VEpro does not seem to like K3.5 much. Even software hates eachother these days


----------



## synthetic (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm seeing a lot of stuck notes and weirdness when playing LASS in VE Pro/K3.5. Maybe the scripting is the problem.


----------



## Thonex (Nov 21, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat Nov 21 said:


> yo there.
> 
> So another question here...is SIPS (last version) supposed to work well in k3.5+
> and vepro?
> ...



VE Pro is very new. There are issues found in it and VSL is very active in fixing them. You should email VLS tech support. Kontakt is the #1 sampler software and I think VSL are very keen on having VE Pro work with Kontakt.

Insofar as Sips and K3.5... I *hadn't* heard it wasn't working with K3.5.

[EDIT -- I messed up the first time... I meant to say hadn't... not had... sorry Bob]

Is this true?

Anyone?

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 21, 2009)

> Insofar as Sips and K3.5... I had heard it wasn't working with K3.5.
> 
> Is this true?



Hi Andrew,

This is the first time I've heard this (I think :roll. My studio has been down so many months now (and my memory is getting so bad) that I'm not sure I ran any kind of exhaustive test with SIPS and K3.5.

Unfortunately, my studio won't be back up fully for another month or so, so I can't run any tests right now. Perhaps someone else can chime in here?

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## José Herring (Nov 21, 2009)

Having no problems at all with SIPS and K3.5. 

Have not tried it in VEPro.

best,

José


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, i do have weird Sips behaviour in K3.5-
or to be more specific...the Articulation script is behaving weird...it works, but very often it makes Kontakt overload the cpu, and sometimes notes gets stuck for no "reason" at all. And some of the instruments made with the sips articulation script will sometimes will not play back when reloaded later.

Im not just making it up , lol...but it does work , altho its a bit strange in its behaviour.

However, yes..in VEpro everything gets much worse, i know its new...and im just waiting to see it improved as we go along, but for now all those stuck notes are kinda annoying...also certain other scripted stuff (specificly String essentials legato and Hollywoodwinds) also freezes up the cpu of kontakt, so one has to hit the "!" button all the time to restart the engine.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow that's disappointing. I just got VEpro up and running on the 30 day demo license. Seems to work really well with straight ahead samples with no scripts and synths. Not tried any heavily scripted libraries, but so far is it really that bad with scripts?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 21, 2009)

No its not realy bad with scripts, just the ones i mentioned , so far.
The rest works perfectly , for me at least.

one thing tho...i discovered that if you try to edit samplezones in k3.5 inside VEpro, K will sometime crash and remove any open instances from Vepro.
But as long as one knows it, its a small task to just do editing in standalone mode instead.

I have been using VEpro since it was released, and im very happy with that purchase. And it will only get better :D


----------



## José Herring (Nov 21, 2009)

OK good. I'm getting it.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Nov 21, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat Nov 21 said:


> No its not realy bad with scripts, just the ones i mentioned , so far.
> The rest works perfectly , for me at least.



What version of SIPS are you using?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, i dont remember the version, its the latest one i think, 2...something i guess.


----------



## caseyjames (Nov 22, 2009)

I have similar issues with sips in K4 (3.5 as well)

I reported it in the NI Kontakt forum and it may have to do with a bug when loading lots of memory. I think they are working on a fix.

I know its not possible to create a SIPS patch in K4, but if they are created in K3.5 I don't find that there is much of a performance difference, they are both a bit wonky but usable enough for production.

One final bug I did notice, as I really started to get a lot of RAM filled up (21-22 gigs) Kontakt started to forget the multi's stored in it. There was some sort of black magic to it, because depending on how you loaded them up and quickly saved the template, you could sometimes get a few more to stick... This was just in K4.

The x64 Kontakt is also MUCH slower in loading samples. I have a RAID 0 2 15k sas drives only 1/3 of the way filled. It was taking 25 minutes to load all the samples. It took about 15 in k3.5 x86 through jbridge.


----------



## nlundberg (Nov 23, 2009)

> ..the Articulation script is behaving weird...it works, but very often it makes Kontakt overload the cpu, and sometimes notes gets stuck for no "reason" at all. And some of the instruments made with the sips articulation script will sometimes will not play back when reloaded later.



I can confirm that. I need to be "gentle" with the patches when I first start Kontakt or some instruments will go freeze up and overload the cpu. If I am brutal and just keeps playing when the overload occurs often I have to restart Kontakt (Memory servers is a blessing then). It did not happen in K3, and it does not happen to patches without Sips.

Best,

Nicklas.


----------



## NOX (Nov 30, 2009)

[/quote]the Articulation script is behaving weird...it works, but very often it makes Kontakt overload the cpu, and sometimes notes gets stuck for no "reason" at all.

I can confirm this as well, unfortunately.


Also editing samplezones in K3.5 will take longer and often will crash the program.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Nov 30, 2009)

I cant reproduce this problem with SISP 1.5 so if you're mainly interested in the legato function of SIPS then you have a work around. I use VST expression in Cubase 5 to switch articulation so i don't think I'll ever need the articulation script. Pfiou!...


----------



## nlundberg (Dec 4, 2009)

So maybe I have to "downgrade" to SIPS 1.5. But it is a shame to loose the nice portamento function...


----------



## Thonex (Dec 4, 2009)

nlundberg @ Fri Dec 04 said:


> So maybe I have to "downgrade" to SIPS 1.5. But it is a shame to loose the nice portamento function...



I've been in contact with Native Instruments on a regular basis on these issues. When the scripts and patches work in pretty much all other hosts and in stand-alone mode in Kontakt, the problem usually (almost always) lies with the host. 

The best thing you guys can do is put together as small a project as possible that demonstrates your problem and email that project to VSL and Native Instruments tech support. You'll also need to give your system specs too.

This is the only way they'll get a proper handle on the issues.

Thanks,

Andrew K


----------



## nlundberg (Dec 5, 2009)

I just assumed that they would reject you since you use usermade scripts.

I use K4 as standalone only, so in my case it is not the host.

By reading this thread again I see that a lot of samples loaded can introduce this problem, so that fits in my case.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 5, 2009)

zzzz ... :| 

Please anybody wake me when VEPRO is working with SIPS. As a MOL user I will certainly pass on VEPRO of the both as long as they don't team.


----------



## gmet (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi All,

After reading this thread I decided to try the 30 day trial of VE Pro. Should I be seeing the individual outs from Kontakt in the VE Pro mixer as at the moment all I have is one fader.

Regards,

Justin


----------



## Fernando Warez (Dec 7, 2009)

Justin M @ Mon Dec 07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After reading this thread I decided to try the 30 day trial of VE Pro. Should I be seeing the individual outs from Kontakt in the VE Pro mixer as at the moment all I have is one fader.
> 
> ...



You need to add inputs to have see Kontakt multiple outs. Also, don't forget to activate all VE Pro output in your host.


----------



## gmet (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Fernando,

I have finally gotten round to trying this. I am right to assume that there is a limit to 8 inputs (even with Kontakt 16 out)?

Regards,

Justin


----------



## Fernando Warez (Dec 15, 2009)

Justin M @ Tue Dec 15 said:


> Thanks Fernando,
> 
> I have finally gotten round to trying this. I am right to assume that there is a limit to 8 inputs (even with Kontakt 16 out)?
> 
> ...



Actually you could probably have way more input but the real limitation is the VST2 limitation - 1 midi port & 16 midi channels. After that, you need to launch an other VE Pro instance to load more instruments. And to fill up all 16 ch in VE Pro (VST2) i had to open 2 instance of K3.5. (8 instrument/ch per instance). 

Look out for VE Pro (VST3) if your host supports it. VST3 doesn't have the 1 port/16 ch limitation VST2 has. I don't know how many ports VST3 supports but i know it's a lot. The problem with VST3 is that it doesn't support program change so you cant use banks in VE Pro (VST3). I know Cubase support VST3 but i don't what other host supports it. In Cubase, the VST3 version is marked by a i little symbol along side VE Pro(3 bars). 

Cheers.


----------

